# A Good Sikh Site



## kds1980 (Apr 25, 2007)

the following is very informative site on sikhism

The Sikh Encyclopedia | The Sikh Encyclopedia

i advise all the users of spn to atleast take a lookt at it.
thanks


----------



## simranjeetsinghsimmy (Apr 26, 2007)

*a very informative site indeed. thanks for providing  the link ji.  *


kds1980 said:


> the following is very informative site on sikhism
> The Sikh Encyclopedia | The Sikh Encyclopedia
> 
> i advise all the users of spn to atleast take a lookt at it.
> ...


----------



## spnadmin (Apr 26, 2007)

Kds ji,

Thanks for the information. I just bookmarked the url. The more we have to build our knowledge base, the better it is for those of us who are really very "young" in our understanding.


----------

